# High Cascade or Windells?



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

i have been to windells and i am going ot high cascade this summer. windells is a blast, but i think the coaching was not as good. i can not skate at all eather. but windells has sick skating though. the park at windells was decent but i saw high cascades park and it looked better. i think that high cascade is probably better in terms of progressing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

for the OK park rider as yourself, go to windells. windells has something for every level of rider. You will progress really fast because of all the different set ups windells has, along with the coaches who stay with you every step of the way. at hcsc, their coaches are done at noon, and you are on your own, where windells coaches stay with you all day.

Windells ftw.


----------



## mcmanus108 (Apr 14, 2009)

well, im having the same debate too as high cascade looks really good but so does windells, i think im gonna go to windells though because my brother went their last summer and he skies so if i want to go with him i cant go to high cascade. but just wondering, what about the camp of champions, is that better then windells?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

If you are some sort of super phenom that needs to train on super booters for the x-games... then go to COC.

If you want to actually learn something, windells looks like the place to go.


----------



## mcmanus108 (Apr 14, 2009)

sblocalcrew said:


> If you are some sort of super phenom that needs to train on super booters for the x-games... then go to COC.
> 
> If you want to actually learn something, windells looks like the place to go.


ok, im goin to windells, im not very good,i really just wanna learn how to get the 360 every time and work on rails


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

For adults I would say windell's is the way to go. It was fun as hell last year and im going back this year.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

mcmanus108 said:


> ok, im goin to windells, im not very good,i really just wanna learn how to get the 360 every time and work on rails



random, but i have the same last name as you. if yours is mcmanus anyways


----------



## mcmanus108 (Apr 14, 2009)

kMc said:


> random, but i have the same last name as you. if yours is mcmanus anyways


yeah, pretty random and mine really is mcmanus. its kinda a common last name if ur irish. idk, but if ur first name is sean then u totally copied me


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Windells all the Way! We have Jumps of all sizes, boxes of all sizes, rails of all sizes.. perfect for riders that want to progress..


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

Mooz said:


> For adults I would say windell's is the way to go. It was fun as hell last year and im going back this year.


Was it really good for adults? I went when I was younger and would love to go back but I wasn't sure how it is when you're older...I'm 23 now so I don't know if I can do 'activities' with like 14 yaer olds but I'd love to get some super fun summer shredding in. What sort of stuff do you do during the off-time?


----------

